# Reductor/atenuador de potencia de entrada de audio



## Gabiblues (Oct 4, 2011)

Saludos, tengo una potencia estereo de 30w (15w por canal), y quiero adicionarle un woofer, el problema es el siguiente:

El woofer del que dispongo trabaja con 15W, y para que suenen ambos canales de la potencia debo conectarlo a ambas salidas, lo que le daria 30W al woofer.

Lo que necesito es encontrar la forma de atenuar esa potencia que entra en la caja del woofer a la mitad, es decir atenuar la potencia de 30W a 15W, y asi hacerme un sistema de audio 2.1... 

Estuve pensando en hacerle la potencia monofonica de 15w al woofer, pero seria mejor, y calculo que mas economico, agregar un circuito que reduzca la potencia que entra en la caja del woofer a la mitad.

Espero que esta consulta este en el sitio correcto del foro, de no ser asi mis disculpas la movere a su lugar correspondiente,..

Saludos y muchas gracias de antemano por la data.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2011)

Si las salidas no son puente , podés probar de conectar el Woofer a los dos vivos de ambos canales.

Es un viejo truco , probalo , en ese caso tenés la resta de ambos canales , y como los graves suelen estar en mono , supongo que se perderían , hace la prueba que ahí no tenés 30 Watts 

Saludos !


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 4, 2011)

Gabiblues dijo:


> . . . Lo que necesito es encontrar la forma de atenuar esa potencia que entra en la caja del woofer a la mitad, es decir atenuar la potencia de 30W a 15W, y asi hacerme un sistema de audio 2.1 . . .



Un sistema 2.1 utiliza 3 amplificadores. Si piensa omitir etapas, entonces sera un sistema estereo: asi utilice 3 o mas parlantes.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . podés probar de conectar el Woofer a los dos vivos de ambos canales . . .





			
				Gabiblues dijo:
			
		

> . . . lo que vos me decis es que en el ´positivo y negativo del woofer conecte los positivos de ambos canales? . . .



Esa conexion se realiza cuando incorpora un DSP para el efecto SURROUND. Como NO incorpora ese procesador, NO tendra ningun espectacular efecto.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2011)

Sin embargo los equipos aiwa traen una conección semejante utilzando 2 parlante uno para cada canal y los otros dos en serie a los vivos de ambos canales produce un sonido interesante


----------



## Gabiblues (Oct 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Sin embargo los equipos aiwa traen una conección semejante utilzando 2 parlante uno para cada canal y los otros dos en serie a los vivos de ambos canales produce un sonido interesante



Esa es interesante, lo voy a probar, lo que vos me decis es que en el ´positivo y negativo del woofer conecte los positivos de ambos canales? entendi bien?

Lo voy a intentar a ver que resulta, ah me olvidaba, la potencia son 2 tda2030, depende de los resultados que obtenga quiza le haga un tda2030 para en woofer,


----------



## pandacba (Oct 5, 2011)

Si haces esa conecciòn no creas que escucharas los graves, todo lo contrario estos tienden a eliminarse ya que a por debajo de ciertas frecuencias no hay diferencias y por lo tanto se anularan


----------



## Gabiblues (Oct 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si haces esa conecciòn no creas que escucharas los graves, todo lo contrario estos tienden a eliminarse ya que a por debajo de ciertas frecuencias no hay diferencias y por lo tanto se anularan



Que tal, hice la prueba pero no me gusto, obtuve un sonido bastante curioso, pero de todas formas ya le consegui una potencia de 15w.Ahora me gustaria ponerle un filtro que corte las frecuencias altas y deje pasar los bajos,.. estaba pensando en enrrollar un poco de alambre magneto al rededor de un nucleo de hierro silicio reciclado de un transformador que tengo roto,.. deseenme suerte jeje,..


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 6, 2011)

Gabiblues dijo:


> . . . de todas formas ya le consegui una potencia de 15w.Ahora me gustaria ponerle un filtro que corte las frecuencias altas y deje pasar los bajos . . .



Un circuito basico y sencillo, en la entrada del amplificador, seria asi:








.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

Gabiblues dijo:


> Que tal, hice la prueba pero no me gusto, obtuve un sonido bastante curioso, pero de todas formas ya le consegui una potencia de 15w.Ahora me gustaria ponerle un filtro que corte las frecuencias altas y deje pasar los bajos,.. estaba pensando en enrrollar un poco de alambre magneto al rededor de un nucleo de hierro silicio reciclado de un transformador que tengo roto,.. deseenme suerte jeje,..


Demasiado jeje y pocas nueces...........

Para lograr que solo amplifique los graves hace falta un filro pasabajo y eso no se consigue arrollando alambre en un núcleo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.redcircuits.com/Page142.htm

Y si te animás , la realimentación de este circuito le cabría a practicamente cualquier otro con TDA's 

http://www.prokn.co.cc/2010/09/10w-audio-amplifier-with-bass-boost.html

Saludos !


----------



## Gabiblues (Oct 6, 2011)

Buenisimo el ampli de 10,.. quiza lo haga, pero igual te comento que eso de enrrollar alambre no lo invente yo lo saque de aca:






A esto es a lo que me refiero, por si no quedo claro lo que no quiero es hacer otra potencia, quiero que use la misma salida que con los parlantes izquierda y derecha,.. y la razon es que no quiero tener que conectar el SW a corriente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2011)

Te contesto yo Gabiblues , una cosa es *amplificar graves* y otra es *separarlos una vez amplificados*.

Vamos al grano , suponete un 2.1 , los dos canales tienen su amplificación normal , y de ambos canales se toma* SEÑAL* y se la hace pasar por un filtro pasa bajos (solo pasan los bajos) y eso se amplifica aparte para el woofer o sub woofer.

Sería el primer circuito de aquí , el segundo ya es un amplificador tradicional para el subwoofer :


*Circuit diagram:*



 
El segundo caso sería dividir las frecuencias , *pero ya dentro del bafle* , o sea mandas graves al woofer , medios al medio y agudos al tweeter , eso ya se hace en potencia con tu * "divisor de frecuencia" o "crossover" *​ 
Saludos !


​


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 8, 2011)

Ni hablar que es mejor separar antes... los 15w los vas a tener solo para graves.... que nunca es suficiente.


----------

